# el quinto coño



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti,
Mi potreste aiutare a tradurre l'espressione (non so quanto volgare) "... el quinto coño"?

Contesto:
"Cuando estás grabando en _el quinto coño_ y lo único que hay es una guitarra acústica, es eso lo que queda."

Vorrei sapere anche il grado di volgarità dell'espressione, perché questa frase l'ho letta su El Mundo...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Mi potreste aiutare a tradurre l'espressione (non so quanto volgare) "... el quinto coño"?
> 
> Contesto:
> "Cuando estás grabando en _el quinto coño_ y lo único que hay es una guitarra acústica, es eso lo que queda."
> 
> Vorrei sapere anche il grado di volgarità dell'espressione, perché questa frase l'ho letta su El Mundo...


 
Se trata de la versión vulgar, como bien has dicho, de la expresión "el quinto pinto": ésta se utiliza para dar a entender que un lugar está muy, muy lejos (y, por lo general, apartado). También se oye, si bien menos, "allí donde Jesucristo perdió la alpargata".

Spero di averti aiutato.


----------



## freakit

In italiano? Potrebbe essere "In cxxo alla luna"


----------



## Cecilio

Creo que Tradu ha tenido un lapsus al escribir "el quinto pinto", ya que en realidad la expresión es "*el quinto pino*".


----------



## Neuromante

Hola

"El quintocoño" es vulgar en la misma medida exacta que le des a la palabra cazzo


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cecilio said:


> Creo que Tradu ha tenido un lapsus al escribir "el quinto pinto", ya que en realidad la expresión es "*el quinto pino*".


 
¡Y tanto, Cecilio! Gracias por darte cuenta y apuntarlo. Sin lugar a dudas es "el quinto pino"


----------



## Angel.Aura

Grazie a voi tutti.
Volgare come "in cu*o alla luna", dunque.
Sostituibile con "dall'altra parte del mondo", volendo.

Alla prossima!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Angel.Aura said:


> Grazie a voi tutti.
> Volgare come "in cu*o alla luna", dunque.
> Sostituibile con "dall'altra parte del mondo", volendo.
> 
> Alla prossima!


 
 Hai capito benissimo!


----------



## sabrinita85

Se puede decir también: *In culo alla luna/ al mondo e in braccio alle stelle.*

Ah, ... últimamente se oye también: *culandia / **culonia*.

_*Vivi in culo alla luna
*__*Vivi in culo al mondo
Vivi in culandia
Vivi in culonia*_


----------



## rachele

He oido también "Allí donde Jesús perdió el mechero". Es así?


----------



## Antpax

rachele said:


> He oido también "Allí donde Jesús perdió el mechero". Es así?


 
Ciao,

Si es correcto, se usa esa frase. Y también "donde Dios perdió el mechero".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> Se puede decir también: *In culo alla luna/ al mondo e in braccio alle stelle.*
> 
> Ah, ... últimamente se oye también: *culandia / **culonia*.
> 
> _*Vivi in culo alla luna*_
> _*Vivi in culo al mondo*_
> _*Vivi in culandia*_
> _*Vivi in culonia*_


 
No sé si es una peculiaridad de aquí, pero nosotros también usamos "in culo ai lupi".


----------



## MOMO2

freakit said:


> In italiano? Potrebbe essere "In cxxo alla luna"


 

O, sempre mantenendo il tono volgare dell'espressione in spagnolo, "in culo al mondo". 
ciao momodeux


----------



## chlapec

Para seguir enriqueciendo:
En español también se usa: "En el quinto culo"; "En el culo del mundo"


----------



## MyChem

*T*ambien se dice donde Jesús dio el último grito, o en Cuspedriños de Arriba, o en Cuntis...

Pero esas dos últimas son más propias de Galicia, y no muy frecuentes.


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos:

También de registro vulgar, para indicar la lejanía: " a tomar por culo".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

